# Connie's Spinach & Artichoke Dip



## Constance (Aug 5, 2007)

CONNIE’S SPINACH/ARTICHOKE DIP

  2 10 oz pkgs frozen chopped spinach, thawed
  2 cans artichoke hearts, drained and coarsely chopped
  1 cup fresh grated parmesan and/or romano cheese
  1 ½ cups grated mozzarella cheese
  4 oz cream cheese
  8 oz sour cream
  10 oz jar Alfredo sauce
  ½ medium onion, diced
  2 tbl butter
  pepper

  Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
  Drain chopped spinach well, wringing out in a clean tea towel to remove excess moisture. 
  Nuke diced onions with butter until onions are soft. 
  Combine all ingredients in bowl, then turn into 9x13 or similar baking dish.
  Bake for about 40 minutes, or until cheeses are melted and bubbling.
  Serve with chips, crackers or baguettes.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 5, 2007)

Sounds very very
very yummmmy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 5, 2007)

You're on a roll today - GREAT recipes!


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, sounds so yummy !


----------



## kadesma (Aug 5, 2007)

_Connie,_
_Looks delish..Will try soon._
_kadesma _


----------



## Constance (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks, y'all. Since Kim's been gone, I've been doing a little experimenting.
I was thinking about what to have for supper last night, so I cooked some bow-tie pasta, and mixed it with a good amount of the dip and some boiled shrimp I had left from the night before. Talk about yummy!


----------

